# Hairline cracks in new gas insert fireplace Tile surround, possible causes please



## Helen015 (Jan 28, 2015)

I recently had an update done to my home which included an update to a wood burning fireplace front.  I had the surround changed and a Valor G4 insert installed.  Had used the unit used a number of times and then one day before Xmas I had it on low and went about chores.  When I returned there was a "Y" shaped crack (some of it hairline) starting from the centre of the second row of tiles going up.  I have since turned it on higher than I had it before for a longer period (7.5 hrs) and no further cracking.  I had reputable contractors perform the work and cement board and metal was used over the old brick front.  I have tried but am unable to accept this as it is the focal point in the room.  Although I have spoken with the individuals involved no one seems to know what may have happened  and assume I cannot replace the broken tiles as the dye lot may be different but will check that today and although it has not been stated outright I feel they think I will need to pay again to fix it.  Can you shed any light on my difficulty?  Thanks in advance. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
   Can you shed any light on my difficulty?    The photos are poor and I have put scotch tape on the tile to show the crack direction and end.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks like an installation issue, but we need to have more information on EXACTLY what you have there.
The G4 has different engines & fronts & there are too many on-line documents to read without knowing
the particulars.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 28, 2015)

definitely a tile/ tile backer issue

i'd have the tile guy back our on a recall/ warrantee call.


----------



## Helen015 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have a Valor Legend G4 Gas Fireplace 785 ILN (Radiant Heat)  I keep it on the lower side when I use it.  The BTU's were not on the invoice but I called to check and they said 33,000.  Has a log insert and trim kit is iron, is fastened on inside and sits in front.  The area is open to the rest of the house and room is not to hot.  The remote setting shuts off if fireplace goes past a certain temperature.  I have the standard Valor Stat Max Remote Control and Valor Smart Pilot System  The day the cracks happened the room temp from the remote was 71 deg. F.  The crack started on the centre tile, second row.  I know it is hard for anyone to see on the photos.  Some of the tiles feel hot when the fireplace has been running for a while but not overly hot.  The ceramic tile is 3/8" thickness.
Hope this info helps.  Thanks.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks. I will go through the documentation, see if anything jumps out at me..
If it were my house, I would question the installer about the backer board he attached the tiles to.
Ceramic tiles are notoriously stable & they only can be damaged if there is some
amount of room for them to move. An air gap between the backer board
& the tile will allow for movement. If a tile is embedded in the mastic properly,
you could drop a bowling ball on it without incurring any damage. An air gap will
allow movement & the tile will fracture. The way yours has cracked, I would guess
that the backer board used on the metal studs may have been damaged (cracked)
& when the metal studs expanded from the heat of the unit, the damage in the backer,
allowed it to move as well, putting stress on the tiles, resulting in cracks.


----------



## Helen015 (Jan 29, 2015)

DAKSY said:


> Thanks. I will go through the documentation, see if anything jumps out at me..
> If it were my house, I would question the installer about the backer board he attached the tiles to.
> Ceramic tiles are notoriously stable & they only can be damaged if there is some
> amount of room for them to move. An air gap between the backer board
> ...


----------



## Helen015 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks so much for your comment.  I will look forward to your further thoughts on it.  If anyone else would like to comment or confirm please go ahead.  I am a bit nervous about talking to the fellow that did the work but I will get up my courage.


----------

